

Adobe Creative Suite 4: Extensive First Look - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/adobe-creative-suite-4-first-look-20080923/

======
pmsaue0
No 64-bit support for OS X. Lame. I'll wait for CS5 or when i've got a ton of
cash to burn.

